# Hds gen 3 transducers



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have an hds gen 3. I have been running an hdi 50/200, 455/800 ducer and it stopped working correctly, so I am looking to replace and I would like to upgrade. Who is using the total scan transducer on their gen 3 and can I just plug it straight in or do I need that structure scan box thingy? I am also open to suggestions about any other transducer recommendations, I'd like to stay in the $300 range. Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

You can plug the totalscan transducer straight into the unit. In all cases that I have installed one you will need to make sure the unit is running the current software and also you will have to go into the sonar/transducer instillation screen and select the totalscan transducer in there and install or it will not work when plugged into the unit.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't add, that's all correct.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys! I talked to them at lowrance last week when we determined the transducer was bad. I do have to say I was very pleasantly surprised when I left my number on their call back system and a very knowledgeable English speaking person called me back in less than an hour. My warranty of course run out in May so I have since emailed them all my receipts etc and I am waiting for a response from them as he did say they would work with me on pricing for a replacement. We'll see how this goes but it is starting out better than my last few tech service calls I have made to them and the ball is now in their court.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mike,

You may want to verify this information with Lowrance, but I was told by Lowrance late last November that the Total Scan transducer is actually not as good as the LSS2 with separate 2D CHIRP transducer. I believe the tuning and adjustments (signals received vs transmitted) were better. I was looking at upgrading mine to the Total Scan prior to purchasing my Garmin unit. With this information, I decided to keep what I had. I will also note the Lowrance did a better job in deep water than the Garmin unit did at Lake Ontario this past weekend

Good luck!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, I will definitely ask them when they call me back. My ultimate goal is to make my hds gen 3 just my GPS and nav unit for my xi5 and get a Garmin for the fish finder. Right now I am running 2 lowrance's one off my bow mount transducer an older lcx model and the hds gen 3 from a transom transducer. It's funny most days while trolling I feel I get a better screen from the lcx than the hds gen 3. I am definitely shocked how many fish I mark from the bow mount that are not in the cone by the time the back of the boat gets there. I do already have a garmin striker ice that I use for hard water fishing and I love the way it works and looks! Thanks on the insight on the deep water though with the Garmin. I will still always have the lowrance on board.


Brahmabull71 said:


> Mike,
> 
> You may want to verify this information with Lowrance, but I was told by Lowrance late last November that the Total Scan transducer is actually not as good as the LSS2 with separate 2D CHIRP transducer. I believe the tuning and adjustments (signals received vs transmitted) were better. I was looking at upgrading mine to the Total Scan prior to purchasing my Garmin unit. With this information, I decided to keep what I had. I will also note the Lowrance did a better job in deep water than the Garmin unit did at Lake Ontario this past weekend
> 
> Good luck!


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sounds like exactly what I did. I run HDS GEN3 9” (linked with Xi5 and bow unit) and Garmin 93SV Plus at the helm and a HDS Gen 2 Touch at the bow. Hopefully Panoptics Livescope next season off another Garmin 93SV Plus up front and sell HDS GEN 2 Touch. I wanted to go to Total Scan so I had one transducer on the transom per side, but after talking with them decided against that. Maybe they (Total Scan) were “redeveloped” and are better now? The Lowrance mapping is definitely better than my Garmin most places with the Navionics Platinum cards.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I have 2 9's on my boat, One was purchased as a Structure Scan unit and the other just a Gen 3 9 w/o transducer. Run the helm off the SC rear and the front off the XI5, and networked together. You don't need a box. Just select the transducer from the list and install it. Your unit is already set up for it.


----------

